# How much time per day do you devote to your dog?



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am retired and Gambler is with me all day. Everything we do is arranged around him. Hmmm I wonder if he is spoiled.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My 2 are part of a service dog training program so have access everywhere. They go to an indoor off-leash facility every morning, then come to work with me in the afternoon, errands on the way home and then training classes 2 nights a week. A lot of time.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I got my last golden (Harley who just passed this week) when I was semi-retired (worked 19 hrs/wk) so I was with him most of the time I was not at work, and tried to schedule things on my days off so he was never home alone more than 4-5 hrs. I left my part time job this past spring to take care of him so then I was with him even more and noticed he had become more clingy when I left to do something.
I miss him like crazy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm also retired. My day is punctuated with dog walks.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I find that Lola is 100% dependent on us when she is not sleeping.... she constantly needs attention and pets and love. My husband and I both work during the week and she has days where she is home alone for 6 hours or so... but the rest of the time she is with us in the kitchen, bedrooms outside - everywhere. VERY NEEDY FOR LOVE!:wave:


----------

